# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی چند دانشگاه

## masood2013

سلام خدمت همه دوستان، با توجه به اطلاعاتی که در مورد سطح علمی و ... دانشگاه ها دارین، با نظر خودتون، این دانشگاه هارو چطوری اولویت بندی می کنین و رتبه میدین بهشون؟ البته بدون توجه به دوری و نزدیکی.

تبریز، ارومیه، همدان، زنجان، کرمانشاه، قزوین، اردبیل، گیلان، بابل، مازندران

خیلی ممنون.

----------


## ezio auditore77

سلام
براساس وبومتریکس
۷)تبریز
۱۳)کرمانشاه
۱۵)زنجان
۱۶)همدان
۱۷)مازندران
۱۸)گیلان
۲۱)اردبیل
۲۵)بابل
۲۶)قزوین
۲۹)ارومیه
البته تقاضای بچه ها اینجوری نیست مثلا شاید ارومیه از نظر سختی قبولی جزو ۱۰-۱۵ باشه
جالبه علوم پزشکی کردستان رتبش ۸ و تا ۶۰۰ منطقه ۳ ۹۴ برداشتن!حتی از ایران(۱۱) هم جلوتره
البته از یکی پرسیدم گفت به اینا نمیشه اعتماد کرد

----------


## -Morteza-

سلام

بفرما

----------


## masood2013

> سلام
> براساس وبومتریکس
> ۷)تبریز
> ۱۳)کرمانشاه
> ۱۵)زنجان
> ۱۶)همدان
> ۱۷)مازندران
> ۱۸)گیلان
> ۲۱)اردبیل
> ...





> سلام
> 
> بفرما


از هر ۲ دوست گلم ممنونم، من منظورم به نظر خودتون بود، یعنی بدون توجه به سازمان های رتبه بندی و بر اساس دانسته های قبلی خودتون، نظر خودتون رو بگین.

بقیه دوستان نمیخوان جواب بدن؟!

----------


## Alireza23

> از هر ۲ دوست گلم ممنونم، من منظورم به نظر خودتون بود، یعنی بدون توجه به سازمان های رتبه بندی و بر اساس دانسته های قبلی خودتون، نظر خودتون رو بگین.
> 
> بقیه دوستان نمیخوان جواب بدن؟!


یه گشت تو انجمن بزن یا یه سرچ تو گوگل
دیگه نیاز نیست تاپیک بزنی

----------


## masood2013

> یه گشت تو انجمن بزن یا یه سرچ تو گوگل
> دیگه نیاز نیست تاپیک بزنی


عرض کردم که، رتبه بندی که سازمان ها میدن منظورم نیست، معیار اونا برای رتبه بندی با معیار دانشجوها و افراد عادی برای رتبه بندی فرق میکنه، من منظورم از دیدگاه دانشجوها و ...بود، یعنی نظر شخصی خود دوستان.

----------


## sin fc

> سلام خدمت همه دوستان، با توجه به اطلاعاتی که در مورد سطح علمی و ... دانشگاه ها دارین، با نظر خودتون، این دانشگاه هارو چطوری اولویت بندی می کنین و رتبه میدین بهشون؟ البته بدون توجه به دوری و نزدیکی.
> 
> تبریز، ارومیه، همدان، زنجان، کرمانشاه، قزوین، اردبیل، گیلان، بابل، مازندران
> 
> خیلی ممنون.


1-دانشگاه تبریز
2-دانشگاه مازندران
3- دانشگاه رازی کرمانشاه
4-دانشگاه گیلان
5-دانشگاه بوعلی همدان
6-دانشگاه ارومیه
7- دانشگاه قزوین و اردبیل و زنجان هم واقعا در یک سطح هستن و بابل کمی پایین تر...

----------


## The.Best.Name

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط masood2013


سلام خدمت همه دوستان، با توجه به اطلاعاتی که در مورد سطح علمی و ... دانشگاه ها دارین، با نظر خودتون، این دانشگاه هارو چطوری اولویت بندی می کنین و رتبه میدین بهشون؟ البته بدون توجه به دوری و نزدیکی.

تبریز، ارومیه، همدان، زنجان، کرمانشاه، قزوین، اردبیل، گیلان، بابل، مازندران

خیلی ممنون.


من اگه خودم بخام انتخاب کنم این شکلی میزنم : گیلان ، تبریز ، ارومیه ، بابل ، زنجان  ، قزوین ، کرمانشاه ، مازندران ، همدان ، اردبیل
فقط سطح علمی رو در نظر نگرفتم سطح معیشتی و میزان راحتی تو اون شهرم مد نظرم بوده_

----------

